# Starting a story...



## Burb (Feb 21, 2003)

what process do you go through in starting a story?
do you have characters in mind before hand or just let it flow?


----------



## Kementari (Feb 21, 2003)

This is a really great question. um.. I usually think of the characters, then start the story. The characters build up the plot.


----------



## goldmare (Feb 21, 2003)

Characters are extremely important, yes, although what I usually do is think of a starting idea. For example: what is the setting? What kind of plot do you want the story to have? What elements do you want in it- adventure, romance, fantasy, science fiction, mystery, horror, or perhaps a combination? And always make sure that the characters stay true to, well, their character- the part they're supposed to play in the story.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 21, 2003)

I suppose my way is a bit unusual... I usually start with an image/scene, like a girl standing on a wrecked tower on the beach, and then figure out how the character got there, why she got there, who she is, etc.


----------



## Kailita (Feb 22, 2003)

Hmm, that's a very interesting question. I think I work a little bit like Talierin, in that I usually get a scene or idea in my head, and then I work from that. Sometimes music inspires me, or paintings. But usually it takes a lot of different ideas that somehow fit together for me to decide that I have enough to start a story. And the characters...well, some you'll have ahead of time, and others just jump in along the way. *Shrugs* But you have to take into consideration that there are as many writing styles as there are people writing...


----------



## Burb (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> * But you have to take into consideration that there are as many writing styles as there are people writing... *



if this was not true i fear i would have no interest in writing...lol

i usually think of a setting, an opening scene so to say, and then a plot or events leading up to a plot with a main character or characters and make it clear of their ways before their knowing of the plot and a document of their change of character the more they become involved with the plot. of course it varies depending on the story itself, but i find that is the best way to develop the characters and make the reader "get to know" the characters.


----------



## Arrhia El. (Feb 25, 2003)

I usually start with a hopelessly vague idea of what will happen, then get stuck quite soon and have to think about the plot... Characters are very important too because unless the reader cares about they won't read the rest of the story.


----------



## Burb (Mar 13, 2003)

id like to write a novel, but im finding it hard to come up with an idea. i want something original and imaginative, but any idea i get turns into wither something that doesnt go anywhere or something that is too close to another story (which shall remain nameless  ).


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Mar 14, 2003)

make up the characters first....think up everylittle tiny detail about them....then sit at the table with blank paper and a pen and the story just.....comes, to shape it'self round the characters....least it does for me!


----------



## Zale (Mar 14, 2003)

Sometimes a story just happens to me, and leaps from the pen (keyboard). But they usually end up nothing like what I thought they would...
Otherwise, I have tried to write stories with a specific theme in mind, but they're usually quite a struggle.
Or, I can just keep a character in mind & let what will happen will.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 18, 2003)

I usually get an idea for the plot, then figure out the characters. Then I create a background/world and go from there.


----------

